# New mk1 Roadster owner



## TaTaUrs (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey guys. Just introducing myself, I'm Anton and I'm the not-so proud owner of a mk1 roaster with a BAM engine. Bought it last sunday night. Been a bit of a nightmare. Car looks like it's going to webuyanycrap soon (wifey wants it gone, and frankly I'm 99% with her), but I thought I'd join the forums and seek advice first.

So this is me enjoying some cold but awesome time in the sunny winter south east:










Honestly don't know why more people don't do top-down in the winter, it's awesome, and if you dress right, doesn't have to be cold (the TT heater was a bit too much for the wife's feet, actually - and the heated seats got too much too).

Anyhew...

Here's the vehicle being dragged back to London after breaking down (first of 2 breakdowns in about a week and a half of ownership):










Just saying hi in this post, I'll post in the mk1 forum about the car later.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome aboard
A shame your new acquisition hasn't quite lived up to expectations
Plenty of knowledge on here so you should get answers to your issues quite quickly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi tataUrs find an indi that knows the cars get it fixed , believe me the grow on you cheers :wink:


----------



## TaTaUrs (Dec 19, 2019)

It's going to take a lot to convince the wife, but I plan to get it fixed soon whether or not I keep it. Looks like it's just a faulty crank sensor, so I'll have to ask my friend Joe (who used to own a successful BMW specialist garage, but is now a mobile mechanic as his landlord decided the building needed to become flats) if he could throw in a new sensor.

Thanks for the welcome, ppls.


----------

